# [Micro] Enregistrement ok, mais bruits de fond

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis un nouveau PC récemment avec ce matériel audio :

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
```

J'utilise le codec Realtek ALC892 en tant que module. Le son marche très bien mais je ne peux pas faire d'enregistrement avec mon micro, bien que je m'entende dans le casque.

Voici mon .config.

Comment est-ce que je peux faire fonctionner mon micro ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Tue Jul 17, 2012 5:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> mais je ne peux pas faire d'enregistrement avec mon micro

 

C'est à dire ? Les paramètres de capture alsa (volume et source d'enregistrement) sont t'ils corrects ? voir alsamixer, puis <F4>.

----------

## Damiatux

Quand je parle sur Skype, personne ne m'entends et quand je fais un test d'appel aussi. Pareil sur Mumble quand je le paramètre.

Dans alsamixer, j'ai beau mettre tout à fond (en faisant bien gaffe de les unmute) et changer les Input Source, ça ne change rien.

----------

## fb99

[ne pas se fâcher]

as-tu bien vérifier:

vérifie bien Les paramètres dans alsamixer:

- en pressant F4 comme citer plus haut, :

- tu as bien mic et pas mix, je sais plus ou exactement.

- que ton micro est pas sur mute (matériel), je ne pense pas puisque tu t'entends:

- ton matériel fonctionne (micro + carte)-> par ex tester avec un distribution liveCD (linux)

[/ne pas se fâcher]

Attention tout activer dans alsamixer peut bloquer certaines sorties essaye de les activer avec logique.

Probablement qu'en bidouillant les options tu devrais avoir un truc qui marche (pour se donner des pistes les liveCD, USB, sont de bonnes pistes pour débuter).

Sinon essaye d'être plus précis, parce que sinon difficile de t'aider. bon courage   :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Dans Capture, j'ai juste la possibilité entre Front Mic, Rear Mic et Line. Je les ai tous testés en activant et désactivant respectivement les champs Front Mic, Rear Mic et Line. J'ai aussi Capture et Capture 1, je les ai testé simultanément avec Front, Rear Mic et Line.

Je sais en tout cas que ça ne vient pas de mon micro, puisqu'il marche sur d'autres PC.

Je vais essayer avec un LiveCD si ça marche.

----------

## Ezka

Ha ben si tu trouves une solution ça m'intéresse, j'ai une REALTEK intégré sur la CM même problème :

 -  je m'entends au micro mais skype ou autre refusent de l'enregistrer, comme si alsa dirigeait l'entrée mic sur un canal de sortie sans faire de capture.

Bref, j'ai pas cherché plus loin j'ai une SB Live! qui marche (sur ses 26 mixers y en a toujours un qui fonctionne lol) et je m'en sert pour ça.

----------

## Damiatux

En fait, par curiosité, j'ai installé PulseAudio, et j'ai pu voir que mon micro était muet. Je l'ai démutté et ça a marché.

Seulement, j'ai un autre problème. Je peux donc m'enregistrer, mais j'ai des grésillements, ou plutôt un bruit de fond constant. J'aimerais bien l'enlevé, mais même avec mes recherches, je n'ai pas pu le résoudre.

PS : ma config' n'a toujours pas changé.

----------

